# The Official Blame the Referee Thread



## deveangeorge (Nov 14, 2005)

Watching the ref completely ignoring all the contacts Kobe received the last couple of games. It's time to vent out your frustration. The Lakers played a solid game, and I mean SOLID but the three referees just took the Lakers out of their game. This is soooo FRUSTRATING! AHH! LET IT OUT EVERYONE LET IT OUT! We should keep track of how many calls Kobe doesn't get from now and by the time the Lakers don't make the playoff. (David Stern, you want a big market team like the Lakers to make the playoff? GET THE DAMN REF TO MAKE THE RIGHT CALLS!)


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

no ****, Kobe has been to the freethrow line 20 times(17-20) the last *5* games combined, and he has been as aggressive as anyone can ask, while keeping his teamates involved...and that imo is absolutely ridiculous for him to shoot so few freethrows considering how hammered he gets EVERY time he penetrates(i've been holding my tongue for awhile now-on how kobe has been getting screwed by the refs lately...obviously u cant get every call, but todays game was another example of the way the 2nd half of the season has been going for kobe-he simply cant a call anymore..i dont get it)--and its obvious he's getting frusterated, especially when the only time the ref calls a foul is when some1 goes out of their way to throw kobe on the ground---and whats w/ the cavs whipping kobe to the ground every time he beat 'em off the dribble-or on that oop... i think a rule change is in place(i dont get why thats not a flagrent, or intentional when u wrap some1 up to prevent a layup, before they take off)


----------



## tatahbenitez (Jun 18, 2004)

:boohoo:

:gopray:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

tatahbenitez said:


> :boohoo:
> 
> :gopray:


"Laker" fan.


----------



## TwiBlueG35 (Jan 24, 2006)

I think Lakers played a pretty good game against Cleveland today. I just couldn't stop blaming the referees on this game. Sure, every game has some unfair and wrong calls, but this one is way too "unfair". Especially the one Kobe being double-teamed and the referee was right in front of those three players. Plus, I don't see how Kobe got that technical foul, is it because he was so upset and slammed his arm in the air? Did he hit somebody or something? Sometimes I think NBA referee has too much power, so he could call T on anything, even the coach was saying something bad on the bench. How many contacts Kobe got today and didn't receive call? The last time Lamar went to the basket and obviously got contact on the lower body against the Cleveland center......You don't have to be a basketball expert to know something was wrong. If you don't call this side, fine, don't call on the other side, but unfortunately for the Lakers fan, they make every call on Lakers. When it is 95-95 with 3.4 seconds left, you do not make that kind of call hahaha.........if the referee wants to help the home court team to win, there is really nothing you could do about it, even you lead by 15 points.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

It was disgraceful, the way the refs treated Kobe today. I usually say Don't whine, show some pride...but today was as bad as it gets.

Today's the first time I've wondered if the officials aren't simply blind, they're actually dishonest.

If I were Phil Jackson, I'd hold a press conference. Invite the legit media, not just the sporting types--and openly accuse the refs of deliberate bias. Don't whine about paying the fines; it's worth it, and Jackson can afford them. Just shout and howl and direct blame at the entire officiating staff and Stern until others take up the cry. Don't stop. Eventually others will join in, and something will have to be done.

Laurie


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

yeah, it seems as if the league had a talk w/ the officials about not "babying" kobe. Kobe usually gets the calls that few others do when attacking the basket, but ever since the golden state game (FTA desparity 42-22) and the NO game (34-22), kobe hasn't been getting the calls ANYONE gets when attacking the basket. Today was a little too obvious, and was only perpetuated by that phantom call on Flip in the last seconds


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

Usually i try not to complain about the refs, especially with this team since they do enough to themselves to screw themselves


But yesterday was rediculous, but the one that cost the most was the non-call on the double team that lead to the technical, was Steve Javie at work again or something?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Can I get in on this about the Illinois/Washington game? :rofl:


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> Can I get in on this about the Illinois/Washington game? :rofl:


I dont see why not?


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

make your voice heard...let the league know what it's fans have to say

http://www.nba.com/webAction?action.../email_us/email_form_041027.jsp&surveyId=1152


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique (Aug 23, 2005)

That's one of the reasons I'm not a Lebron fan. All the calls Kobe didn't get, Lebron was getting them even with less contact. It should be the other way around. Kobe is the veteran here not Lebron. THe call were Kobe was supposeably strip was the hardest one to take. It was right in front of the official and that M**** F***** just swallow his whistle, then he gave the tech to Kobe, which turn out to be the difference on the game.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

This is what makes you wonder about the refs: It wasn't like they were being Laker Bias because other Lakers like odom and Kwame were getting easy calls but as soon a kobe got the ball the refs turned a blind eye.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Can I get in on this about the Illinois/Washington game? :rofl:



No. :laugh:


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Danny Crawford sucks. Its nothing really that new, he might be the worst official in the league behind Violet Palmer. Hell, even Dick Bavetta is better and its hard to tell if hes even alive these days.

I even think Mark Cuban called him out straight up last season after he screwed the Mavs in one game.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

TRIPLE BUMP THIS THREAD this is ridiculous someone needs to take the referees to school


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

I totally agree.

This applies to today's game too. 
Paul Pierce basically took more free throws than the Lakers.

Kobe was getting wacked everywhere and no foul calls.
This is ridicioulus. If the Lakers didn't win today, I would have went berserk. But even though with the win, I'm still not happy about it. 

Refs needs to get their act straighten out.


----------



## TwiBlueG35 (Jan 24, 2006)

Lakers WIN!!!!!! 

But I am not happy about the officiating, Kobe still didn't get several obvious calls. Referees should be the people who try to make the game as fair as possible, well not for Lakers.


----------



## deveangeorge (Nov 14, 2005)

The Celtics game was just ugly.. Did the referees cover their eyes whenever kobe went up for a shot? Just ridiculous...


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I personally think you guys are a bunch of whiners. I've never seen any team get the benefit of bad officiating as much as the Lakers and you have the nerve to complain about it.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

The OUTLAW said:


> I personally think you guys are a bunch of whiners. I've never seen any team get the benefit of bad officiating as much as the Lakers and you have the nerve to complain about it.


go watch a laker game and come talk to me

better yet go to watch a replay of the celtics vs lakers game

HOLLA


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

so the years of biasedness have ended....the rest of the world has been trying to tell Laker fans about this for years but it was fair to yall before...now that yall are not the "golden child" anymore it sucks...why should anyone care now? you called us whiners for saying the same thing for the past 6 years


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> so the years of biasedness have ended....the rest of the world has been trying to tell Laker fans about this for years but it was fair to yall before...now that yall are not the "golden child" anymore it sucks...why should anyone care now? you called us whiners for saying the same thing for the past 6 years


who are you? we dont know you!


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

dannyM said:


> who are you? we dont know you!


hmm...good reply, way to promote discussion and the advancement of ideals coming together...you might be the greatest poster on this site :greatjob:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> hmm...good reply, way to promote discussion and the advancement of ideals coming together...you might be the greatest poster on this site :greatjob:


i'm not i'm a crap poster

please join my club

but seriously.. when you say "us" who are you talking about

lol you want "advancement of ideals" ahahah go to the nba general forum this is a lakers homerism forum if you havent notice


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

Kobe Bryant right now is the best basketball player in the world...most people would agree with this...includeing his opponents,, throughout this season many player have been qouted saying things around the line of "you can't contain kobe, u only hope he misses or you foul him",, I watch ALOT of NBA and i can tell you from what I've seen Kobe gets fouled more often and harder than any player in the league....so being a laker fan i'm naturally upset when I see Kobe get hammered on a 7 foot jumpshot...but it's basketball the way the refs call the game is a part of the game, you just have to adjust and play through it. What really upsets me is that Kobe one of the if not the best player in the nba, he is a veteran, a champion, and every team he plays is out to get him..he is the opposeing teams game plan--so why doesnt he get the calls, he's proven himself,, he's not trying to "trick the refs"..y doesnt he get the calls?, yet he will get a questionable foul call on a guy like flip murray/or even ray allen(remember that gm.), giving him free-throws to win the game.--I dont get it


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Kobe attempts 10.2 freethrows per game...3rd most in the league


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

deveangeorge said:


> Watching the ref completely ignoring all the contacts Kobe received the last couple of games. It's time to vent out your frustration. The Lakers played a solid game, and I mean SOLID but the three referees just took the Lakers out of their game. This is soooo FRUSTRATING! AHH! LET IT OUT EVERYONE LET IT OUT! We should keep track of how many calls Kobe doesn't get from now and by the time the Lakers don't make the playoff. (David Stern, you want a big market team like the Lakers to make the playoff? GET THE DAMN REF TO MAKE THE RIGHT CALLS!)


The refs did screw LA the past couple of games, especially the game vs Cleveland last Sun, but the real blame for that lose goes to the team. They played as well as any team could in the first half, then played progressively worse the rest of the game. They were up by 15 in the 4th and squandered the lead, that should not happen when a team is competing for a playoffs position. So yeah the refs suck, they always have, but blame the team for this one.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

look, i have never complained about referees before... i never do it, when i played i wouldnt do it... but this last week or 2 is a ****ing joke... i am laughing at the way Kobe has been getting hacked hard constantly with no calls... i have never really seen anything like this... 

on another note, the refs could be awful but it was our fault we lost to CLE... no refs can give up an 18 pt lead...


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> Kobe attempts 10.2 freethrows per game...3rd most in the league


Thats nice. Did you watch the last two Laker games? You obviously havent. Kobe gets hammered time after time, but gets no calls. Your blind if you cant admit that something is a little weird. He strips FLIP MURRAY, and he gets a call, but Kobe gets murdered and doesnt get a damn thing. Its ridiculous


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

From Lakers Dynasty 2000 @ CL



Lakers Dynasty 2000 said:


> *Title*: NBA Ref Laker-Agenda Ad
> *Created By*: Lakers Dynasty 2000
> *Length*: :31
> *Size*: 3.4MB
> ...


----------



## TwiBlueG35 (Jan 24, 2006)

shobe42 said:


> look, i have never complained about referees before... i never do it, when i played i wouldnt do it... but this last week or 2 is a ****ing joke... i am laughing at the way Kobe has been getting hacked hard constantly with no calls... i have never really seen anything like this...
> 
> on another note, the refs could be awful but it was our fault we lost to CLE... no refs can give up an 18 pt lead...


Nobody is saying it was all the referees' faults, just that they helped Cleveland a lot. Considering it was a one point lost, those helps were enough to switch the result. Frankly, win by 25pts and win by 1 point is basically the same if you are simply aiming for a "w". True, in the fourth quarter Lakers played a little sloppy, but not that they couldn't win by like two or three points. But at the end(last minute or so) of the game, the referees certainly helped Cleveland in wrong ways......It was not the first time Lakers lost, why do we complain so hard on that particular game? You don't see people complain about any game Lakers lost. If you want to win, win with your skills, your plans, your luck, but not with referees' help.


----------



## TwiBlueG35 (Jan 24, 2006)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> so the years of biasedness have ended....the rest of the world has been trying to tell Laker fans about this for years but it was fair to yall before...now that yall are not the "golden child" anymore it sucks...why should anyone care now? you called us whiners for saying the same thing for the past 6 years


Please be more specific. Which player or players have been fouled consecutively without calls? I am not saying those blurry offensive/blocking fouls, but those very obvious body contacts fouls.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

TwiBlueG35 said:


> Nobody is saying it was all the referees' faults, just that they helped Cleveland a lot. *Considering it was a one point lost, those helps were enough to switch the result.* Frankly, win by 25pts and win by 1 point is basically the same if you are simply aiming for a "w". True, in the fourth quarter Lakers played a little sloppy, but not that they couldn't win by like two or three points. But at the end(last minute or so) of the game, the referees certainly helped Cleveland in wrong ways......*It was not the first time Lakers lost, why do we complain so hard on that particular game? You don't see people complain about any game Lakers lost.* If you want to win, win with your skills, your plans, your luck, but not with referees' help.


First of all, People who are posting complaints about us losing, in this thread, should not. This thread is simply about the refereeing and doesn't matter if a team, that is at the wrong end of bias officiating, loses by one point or wins by one point - Bad refereeing is *bad officiating*, Period. In the past five games there has been nearly a complete lack of calls when Kobe drives to the lane and is *obviously* fouled; Kobe sees it, Phil noticed it, The Fans are sick of it, The ABC commentators were scratching their heads, even the homering Celtic commentors were wondering about it. (Is this something that Mark Cuban started? Wasn't he and Phil going at eachother earlier this season?)


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

The One said:


> even the homering Celtic commentors were wondering about it. (Is this something that Mark Cuban started? Wasn't he and Phil going at eachother earlier this season?)



LOL, that's when I knew it was getting bad. When the Celtics (of all teams) anouncer was like "and LA's wondering if there are going to be any foul calls." Or when they showed the replay of Tony Allen's great defense: "(long awkward silence) mabye he got him on the hand. (laughs)" 

Even after the Cavs game, I didn't want to rant about the the refs but this is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

That video would've been better if it had showed kobe getting mugged on the other end a few possessions before


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Just find it awfully classic that all the other fans were "whiners" when the Lakers were getting all the calls. Now that Kobe is only THIRD in the league in free throw attempts, the complaints come out in full force. Absolutely classic...


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> Kobe attempts 10.2 freethrows per game...3rd most in the league


This is exactly why you shouldnt of posted in the first place. you look at stats and assume whats going on. thats a big no no if you really want an "advancement of ideals" LOL ROFL :rofl:


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

S-Star said:


> Just find it awfully classic that all the other fans were "whiners" when the Lakers were getting all the calls. Now that Kobe is only THIRD in the league in free throw attempts, the complaints come out in full force. Absolutely classic...


stop overusing the word Classic...


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

S-Star said:


> Just find it awfully classic that all the other fans were "whiners" when the Lakers were getting all the calls. Now that Kobe is only THIRD in the league in free throw attempts, the complaints come out in full force. Absolutely classic...



Lets bring some cheese next time.......


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

ADANDE responds to fan criticism of refs
http://adandeblog.typepad.com/overtime/2006/03/paranoia_the_de.html

unfortunately adande has no right to write this...because he himself hasn't even watched the games
----but most of the responses have set him straight


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

http://www.filefactory.com/get/v3/f2.php?f=75c1675fbe01c23ed765245d

poor production value, including misspellings but still interesting.
Creator/Director: Alborz Zandian aka "[email protected]"
I took this off of mixmakers. posted by KobeBryant42pointsathalf


----------

